# Morrison Springs Cats



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

One of our Bent Rod Fishing Club members fished Morrison Springs this morning 0615 to 0800... and got a nice mess of channels. Beautiful photo.
I'm headed near there tomorrow hoping to catch a few. River is still sort of a mess but the level is decent. Thursday I'll be doing a little poaching over in the Blackwater area.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Ifin you are gonna be solo Thursday, let me know....I'm off and need to hit the water!!! My sled or yours---


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I bet they taste great coming from that water.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Jason said:


> Ifin you are gonna be solo Thursday, let me know....I'm off and need to hit the water!!! My sled or yours---


We do need to get together to go fishing but Thursday I'll be riding shotgun with another guy. Looking at Milligan, Yellow ought to be in prime condition this week
I'm open next week except for Thursday.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Man those are some beauts, yellow at Milligan is looking good now.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

Saw a client today that told me about his good luck. He lives on 393 just before the Shoal River bridge. He keeps a boat down there. A few weeks ago he and his brother set bush hooks up river from 393. They used shrimp bought from the man who sells on 90W and some cut mullet. In 2 nights they caught over 200 pounds of catfish. All were channels and mudcat. A lot of them looked to be as big as 5+ pounds. He had pictures so I believe him. This tells me the flathead has not made it that far up Shoal River or there wouldn't be any mudcats. I have never fished that far up.


----------



## TFRIZZ30 (Jun 26, 2014)

I met the same guy at Wallyworld. They were running three boats but still a great haul. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*Berrian Lake (Bull)*

We didn't get the quality my friend got yesterday at Morrison Springs, but we put 8 keepers in the box. The big boy was 5.40, and a couple went 2 pounds plus. Plenty of good eating though.

The river is rather muddy although level is OK. It went up just a little over the past couple of days and now dropping slowly. It's pretty stable when you look at the Caryville gauge.

I have noticed over the past few cat trips that the bite seems to stop around 10:00 o'clock, although we don't quit until around 11:00 or a little later. It's still hot out there by 10:00 anyway, so next trip I'll hang it up earlier.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

Fishwalton you must eat a lot of fish.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

billyb said:


> Fishwalton you must eat a lot of fish.


This batch went to Crestview with my fishing partner. I give most away to friends, especially seniors who love fresh caught fish from the river. Nothing like it in the fish markets.


----------



## CARiDcom (Aug 23, 2016)

Totally agree nothing tastes better than a fresh caught fish. Great pictures by the way! If you need any tools for shipping, check out https://www.carid.com/fishing.html


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

I have never fished Morrison Springs area for cats but that will change tomorrow.....going to give it a shot. Got some tips I will be trying out.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Well, we gave Morrison Springs a shot this morning for cats and managed the magnificent number of 2 in the box.  The river is at a good fishing level and there were a number of boats on the water and several houseboats were occupied. Since my cat expertise has been short lived and is on vacation, next week we will see how the bream bite is coming along. 
The river is still somewhat muddy and needs to clear up more. Hopefully the storm down south will disappear or go somewhere else and leave us alone.


----------



## Njydvr (Jan 1, 2008)

I'm curious the "tips" you tried out? Willing to share?


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Njydvr said:


> I'm curious the "tips" you tried out? Willing to share?



They were specific spots but they didn't produce yesterday. My friend uses primarily catalpa worms for channel cats and usually does well, but he went back the day after that last catch (photo I posted) and got only 1. So as we know, that's fishing. They don't always bite. With catalpas he catches bull bream too.
Personally I have been using shrimp which worked very well a few weeks ago. Unfortunately turtles like shrimp too. I don't buy the shrimp form supermarket, but from a dealer. The fresher the better I think. If I had a freezer I would be stocking up since the price is so low for bait shrimp. They are big enough to boil and eat and I'm a little prone to eat my bait.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

billyb said:


> Saw a client today that told me about his good luck. He lives on 393 just before the Shoal River bridge. He keeps a boat down there. A few weeks ago he and his brother set bush hooks up river from 393. They used shrimp bought from the man who sells on 90W and some cut mullet. In 2 nights they caught over 200 pounds of catfish. All were channels and mudcat. A lot of them looked to be as big as 5+ pounds. He had pictures so I believe him. This tells me the flathead has not made it that far up Shoal River or there wouldn't be any mudcats. I have never fished that far up.


I was on the Shoal about 2 months ago and went up to the bridge on 393 and noticed a number of bush hooks and markers. We went just a short ways above the bridge but turned back. Not sure how far up you can go. 
It's a beautiful water but rather swift in places. Good for dragging a chain to slow down for bass fishing or slash fishing.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*Morrison Springs 08-29-16*

Back to Morrison Springs this morning. The spring run has cleared more from what it was last Friday. The river is getting low now and you have to watch for snags even out in the middle. Not a good idea to run too fast unless you know where those snags are located. Also, the sandbars are now way out in the river. We managed to hit 3 I believe it was, so stay away from the points and proceed nearer the outside bank. 
I believe we managed 4 channel cat and 6 or 7 nice bream. A couple of the cats were 2 lb. plus. Plenty for a good supper. 
There was a little cool nip in the air for a few hours that really felt good with the breeze.


----------

